

Why you can't read a VC - danshapiro
http://www.currentlyobsessed.com/2010/06/10/unexpected-startup-lesson-3-why-you-cant-read-a-vc/

======
tptacek
Aren't you pretty much epsilon from term sheet as soon as you get the full
partner meeting anyways?

------
danielnicollet
This is so true! and agree with CapitalistCartr on cautiousness. I'd say that
VCs have no reason to let you read anything.

They feel that if you improve your pitch based on their comments/questions you
won't necessarily apply the pitch modifications to your strategy in your
actual execution of the milestone or round they will fund. Whereas, if they
just sit quiet and force you to jump through hoops to show your passion and
commitment to them, they will get a sense of your dedication, you will get a
sense that their cash rules your world, and they will get a a sense of who you
really are and what you are committed to...

That's until they meet someone who understands that game and plays it better
than they do. I have seen this happen at a company I worked with and where I
participated in VC roadshows. Won't name the spin doctor in question, but boy
was he good and bad all at once!

But the business school analogy of mutual learning through discussion was
certainly wrong from the start.

------
trevelyan
"There is an idea of a Patrick Bateman, some kind of abstraction, but there is
no real me, only an entity, something illusory, and though I can hide my cold
gaze and you can shake my hand and feel flesh gripping yours and maybe you can
even sense our lifestyles are probably comparable: I simply am not there."

------
CapitalistCartr
Many corporate meetings are like that when meeting people outside one's own
organization. Each side is cautious.

------
jmm
Did anyone else take the title to mean "reasons why you shouldn't read Fred
Wilson's blog?" :)

------
aarong
Too true...

